# Jurassic World - Neuer deutscher Trailer zeigt den Über-Saurier



## FlorianStangl (21. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World - Neuer deutscher Trailer zeigt den Über-Saurier* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic World - Neuer deutscher Trailer zeigt den Über-Saurier


----------



## Batze (21. April 2015)

Sieht nach gut gemachter Action aus.


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2015)

nur schade das man sich vom Anspruch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse mit einfließen zu lassen so total verabschiedet hat und *Veraltete *Dinos zeigen und nicht mit Federn. Hallo, wir wissen inzwischen sogar welche Farbe die Federn hatten!

Und nein, das Totschlargument "Es ist keine Dokumentation" zählt nicht und ist *Idiotisch*, denn das wäre so als würde man da Kanäle auf dem Mars oder Jungle auf der Venus zeigen oder behaupten man hat vor Kolumbus geklaut die Erde sei eine Scheibe


----------



## Niklman (21. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht nach gut gemachter Action aus.



Ja, aber leider nach nicht mehr.
Anscheinend hat man sich gänzlich von Story und Inhalt entfernt und kopiert nun den ersten Teil mit noch mehr Action, CGI-Effekten und Explosionen.

Alleine schon der Spruch im Trailer:
"Wenn wir das tun, dann auf meine Art"..

Anstatt immer mehr noch größerer Dinos hätte ich mir lieber entwas düsteres und beklemmendes gewünscht, ohne nervige Sprüche/ Kinder/ Superhelden.
Beim nächsten Teil kommen dann noch feuerspeinde Drachen dazu und Godzilla bekommt einen Cameoauftritt.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2015)

ich finds gut dass sie keine Federn haben, das wäre ein Stilbruch zu den alten 3 Filmen. Außerdem mag ich Dinosaurier nach wie vor lieber beschuppt als befiedert, egal ob die Wissenschaft das inzwischen anders belegen kann.


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2015)

ja, Stilbruch schön und gut, aber nach 20 Jahren weiß man nun halt mal, das die Schwarze, Braune und Weiße Federn hatten


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2015)

vielleicht könnte man es ja so belegen in den Filmen, dass Teil der DNA ja mit Frosch-DNA gefüllt werden mussten, man könnte ja sagen dass quasi diese fehlende DNA für die Federn zuständig wäre, irgendwie so.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2015)

Irgendwie spricht mich der Trailer so gar nicht an.
Ein Jäger, der sich mit Raptoren anfreundet, um dann ein hyperintelligenten T-Rex zu jagen? Also bitte ...
Bescheuerter geht es imo gar nicht.


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. April 2015)

also ich bin jeck drauf wie hulle 

das allem anschein nach schon wieder(!) kinder gerettet werden müssen, geht mit allerdings gehörig auf den senkel. fällt denen nichts neues ein? o.O es reicht doch, dass da tausende "reguläre" (also nicht-hauptpersonen) parkbesucher in gefahr sind...


----------



## kaputto8800 (21. April 2015)

Zu viel Action, zu viel Tam Tam. Die Szene mit den Kindern eingesperrt in einem Fahrzeug, schon gesehen. Kann denn kein Schwein heut zutage keinen Thriller, Horror was auch immer klasse Mega-Blockbuster-Mix ohne 2 stündigem dauergeexplodiere von irgendwas mehr machen wie in Teil 1!? Meine Fresse! Sorry für den Ausraster hier aber ey maaaaaaaaaaan.....


----------



## schokoeis (21. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Irgendwie spricht mich der Trailer so gar nicht an.
> Ein Jäger, der sich mit Raptoren anfreundet, um dann ein hyperintelligenten T-Rex zu jagen? Also bitte ...
> Bescheuerter geht es imo gar nicht.



Das ist ein sogenannter Schlaurier. Sorry musste sein. Hast recht, definitiv kein Kinobesuch.


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Irgendwie spricht mich der Trailer so gar nicht an.
> Ein Jäger, der sich mit Raptoren anfreundet, um dann ein hyperintelligenten T-Rex zu jagen? Also bitte ...
> Bescheuerter geht es imo gar nicht.


Da scheint ein Wettbewerb zu entstehen, Terminator Genisys sieht doch genauso bescheuert aus. Die einzige Fortsetzung einer schon älteren Reihe, die da nicht mit macht ist Mad Max. Da sieht der Trailer echt gut aus.


----------



## Holyangel (21. April 2015)

Werde den mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht anschaun, wobei ich eh nur den ersten Teil komplett gesehen habe und ich glaube bisschenTeil 2 (oder wars auch komplet... erinnere mich nicht mehr dran)


----------



## frankyfife (21. April 2015)

Irgendwie ist das ganz schön zum Gähnen. Mehr Dinos, größere Dinos, schlaue Dinos. Toll... Den ersten Teil toppte keiner der Nachfolger, dieser hier wird es auch nicht schaffen.


----------



## schokoeis (21. April 2015)

frankyfife schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ganz schön zum Gähnen. Mehr Dinos, größere Dinos, schlaue Dinos. Toll... Den ersten Teil toppte keiner der Nachfolger, dieser hier wird es auch nicht schaffen.



Und das fing ja schon damit an, das keiner der Filme das Buch toppte. Ok ist aber meistens so.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. April 2015)

Kopf meets Tischplatte.....warum muss es denn echt immer und überall explodieren und so unglaublich stumpf sein :/
Ich mag die Kinolandschaft mittlerweile echt nicht mehr gerne, da kommt immer mehr vom selben Krams...ein Glück gibt es dazwischen noch Filme mit Köpfchen und Anspruch, aber von diesen Michael Bay'ischen Sachen habe ich echt die Schnauze voll, das fand ich vor 4 Jahren mit 16 vielleicht noch cool 

Klar sehen die Effekte und Bilder toll aus, das will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber man, solch abgedroschene Stories ohne großen Sinn und Verstand.... 
Ich sehe es schon kommen, im nächsten Teil haben die Saurier ihre eigene Stadt aufgebaut und stellen Menschen im "Homo sapiens World" aus


----------



## luki0710 (21. April 2015)

Ich dachte schlechter als der 2 geht nicht? Hab mich wohl geirrt


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. April 2015)

das LEBEN... findet immer einen weg!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rtd-0syRo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2015)

Reizt mich überhaupt nicht. Dem Film fehlt ein Charakter-Typ wie Sam Neil oder Jeff Goldblum.
Zu neuem Kult der JP-Reihe wird dieser Neuversuch wahrscheinlich nicht verhelfen. Außerdem ist die Dino-Euphorie nach Teil 2 stark gesunken, glaube nicht dass das heute ähnlich viele Kinomassen ziehen wird wie 1993.


----------



## luki0710 (21. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reizt mich überhaupt nicht. Dem Film fehlt ein Charakter-Typ wie Sam Neil oder Jeff Goldblum.
> Zu neuem Kult der JP-Reihe wird dieser Neuversuch wahrscheinlich nicht verhelfen. Außerdem ist die Dino-Euphorie nach Teil 2 stark gesunken, glaube nicht dass das heute ähnlich viele Kinomassen ziehen wird wie 1993.


Im ersten Teil war der Dino auch noch nicht als menschtötende Kampfmaschiene definiert , sondern es zb: auch genialen Szenen mit dem Brachiosaurus begleitet mit einer der besten Filmmusiken (danke John Williams).


----------



## UthaSnake (21. April 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich ja der einzige, aber ich freue mich auf den neuen Ableger!

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das jurassic World als eine Art Remake UND Reboot gedacht ist!
Nun, Kinder sitzten "im Auto" fest und werden attakiert, T-Rex wird wieder mit einer Ziege gefüttert, es sind Dinosauriereier in den Forschungslaboren zu sehen, eine Herde Gallimimus die (dieses Mal im "Auto" befindliche) Menschen auf einer Wiese überholt  und ein bekanntes Gesicht aus dem ersten Teil.
Und ich denke es wird noch mehr Parallelen zum ersten (oder vielleicht auch den beiden nachfolgenden) Teilen geben.

Zudem ähnelt die Story der des ersten Films ja schon, auch wenn die Umstände warum diesesmal alles schief läuft, ein anderer ist!
Obwohl beides Mal die Profitgier des Menschen Schuld ist!
Im 1. Teil war es Dennis Nedry (ach ich liebe die Amis für ihren Nachnamens Sinn ^^) der die Embryos gestohlen hat und daher das gesammte Sicherheitssystem gecrasht hat und in diesem Teil ist es die Profitgier irgendwelcher Aktionäre, die mehr Besucher in den Park locken wollen durch eine größere, bessee, stärke Dinosaurier-Art - auch wenn es diese niemals gab.

Natürlich unterscheiden sich die beiden Parks gewaltig:
Der erste war ein noch nicht fertiggestellter Prototyp, während dieser ein etablierter Dino-Zoo zu sein scheint.

Wie strange eine Verfolgungsjagd mit dressierten Raptoren (die ja nicht zwangsläufig die ganze Zeit auf "der Seite der Menschen kämpfen" müssen...) ist, davon lass ich mich im Kino gerne überraschen.


Ich für meinen Teil bin ziemlich angefixt von dem Film und erhoffe mir 100 Minuten gute Dino-Abtenteuer-Action-Kost - und keine wissenschaftsgetreue Saurierdokumentation


----------



## luki0710 (21. April 2015)

So weit ich es mit bekommen habe ist es KEIN Reboot. Ein hin und her ist das ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2015)

2016 kommt der wahre Jurassic Park mit Iron Sky 2


----------



## Enisra (22. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> 2016 kommt der wahre Jurassic Park mit Iron Sky 2



des heißt doch dann Jura Park


----------



## springenderBusch (22. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man es ja so belegen in den Filmen, dass Teil der DNA ja mit Frosch-DNA gefüllt werden mussten, man könnte ja sagen dass quasi diese fehlende DNA für die Federn zuständig wäre, irgendwie so.



Nur hatten im 3. Teil die Raptoren bereits Federn


----------



## springenderBusch (22. April 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> das LEBEN... findet immer einen weg!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rtd-0syRo



Alleine diese kurze Szene ist dem neuen Teil an Inhalt wohl leider schon überlegen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (22. April 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Alleine diese kurze Szene ist dem neuen Teil an Inhalt wohl leider schon überlegen.


 lasst den film doch erstmal rauskommen, 3 min trailer leute... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

